# Jack Johnson



## mjetta (Aug 5, 2008)

Any fans?

I love this guy

YouTube - Jack Johnson - "If I Had Eyes" (Music Video)


----------



## Wordz (Aug 5, 2008)

ummm banana pancakes. I would smoke him up


----------



## mjetta (Aug 5, 2008)

Im assuming the banana pankackes is a good thing


----------



## Wordz (Aug 5, 2008)

one of his songs I like heck yeah it's a good thing........... where's your stl kitty avatar go?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 5, 2008)

Bubble Toes is good too. I like Jack's music.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack Johnson rules. I love how he considers himself a surfer, a dad, then he plays music and just happens to be really fucking good at it


----------



## mjetta (Aug 5, 2008)

Wordz said:


> one of his songs I like heck yeah it's a good thing........... where's your stl kitty avatar go?


I had to give the birds some love



Chiceh said:


> Bubble Toes is good too. I like Jack's music.


You seem to have awesome tastekiss-ass



NewGrowth said:


> Jack Johnson rules. I love how he considers himself a surfer, a dad, then he plays music and just happens to be really fucking good at it


He looks identical to a friend of mine who reminds me of him. I heard he puffs, but just rumor


----------



## Wordz (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack Johnson defiantly smokes how else could you be that chill


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sure he has smoked weed, the guy is a surfer at heart dude and I have not met a surfer yet who has not tried weed at least once.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL its settled then

let us all smoke with him


----------



## TheCanMan3032 (Oct 12, 2008)

jack johnson is da shit ....... best thing on shrooms ever.haha his music is very melow and poetic one my favorite musicians


----------



## TheCanMan3032 (Oct 12, 2008)

hey new growth he not jes a surfer at hart he was proffessional surfer when he was yonger and the directed surf films, before he was ever a famous musician


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 12, 2008)

TheCanMan3032 said:


> hey new growth he not jes a surfer at hart he was proffessional surfer when he was yonger and the directed surf films, before he was ever a famous musician


Good stuff man I just love how he considers himself a surfer before a musician , the guy has multiple friggin talents for sure.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 12, 2008)

"...and when I turn around there's a Jack Johnson album laying there, and I say 'Who's is this, I love Jack Johnson!"

...


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 12, 2008)

[youtube]Y2nRYykk6aY[/youtube]


----------

